# Phil crew pussies



## 056 kid (May 19, 2009)

I dont know if this topic has been coverd, but how bout the whiney baby #####es aka Levi on the phil crew that refused to buck the tree lengther in the hollow because it was "too dangerous"? What a bunch of sissies...


----------



## jburlingham (May 19, 2009)

I actually got a laugh at his 2 machine operators that seem to know everybody else job better then they do, but couldn't be bothered to get off their asses and do anything other then #####, hell if the old man has a better way to buck then the guy on the landing, perhaps show him rather then retreat to cab. 

I feel bad for Mike, it would seem regardless of years of experience his crew is quite dysfunctional and they as a whole can't work together. I think He needs to be on the jobsite himself more often to keep things from going haywire.


----------



## oregoncutter (May 19, 2009)

*Whiney? Yes, Pu$$ie$?*

I agree a few of them whine alot. I think the reason Levi said it was too dangerous to buck was that he didn't want to do it because of the longterm pissing match between the guys on the riggin, and the guys on the landing. In Oregon we would usually refer to that "hollow" as a "draw".
As far as their chaser's log bucking I am not impressed with what I have seen, as long as he's been on there he ought to know how to buck a log without "slabbing" em "splintering the wood with the grains" which should be cut back til it's clean, or on his knees taking an eternity to buck a log.


----------



## jburlingham (May 19, 2009)

My point was simple, if you have a better way, and you have time to get out of the machine and ##### about how the guy is doing it, then take the extra couple of minutes to show him your better way, rather then piss, moan, and hide in the cab.


----------



## 056 kid (May 19, 2009)

I just see the whole deal as poor performance and am ready to take a trip to see if i can get on for next winter. 


I dont think im cut out for the whole higher learning bit here at EOU...


----------



## 056 kid (May 19, 2009)

jburlingham said:


> My point was simple, if you have a better way, and you have time to get out of the machine and ##### about how the guy is doing it, then take the extra couple of minutes to show him your better way, rather then piss, moan, and hide in the cab.






Point is that the fallers should have had everything strait to start with.


When i was cutting timber in VA I caught A LOt OF #### when I sent a big white oak to the landing without toppin it up... It was my responsibility therefor It was MY jOB, not the loader operators...


----------



## oregoncutter (May 19, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Point is that the fallers should have had everything strait to start with.
> 
> 
> When i was cutting timber in VA I caught A LOt OF #### when I sent a big white oak to the landing without toppin it up... It was my responsibility therefor It was MY jOB, not the loader operators...



On that job You not only cut it, but then worked on the riggin too?
As far as You're previous post if You want on the show go for it, but as for myself I don't care for the fact that the producers show what they want and kind of manipulate reality in trade for drama, and I don't know everything but there are truly a few idiots on there that I couldn't work with easily.


----------



## 056 kid (May 19, 2009)

]

Me and my mexican buddy Juan cut over 500,000 of gypsey moth infested red/chesnut oak on Potts Mtn WV and turned round and yarded every wood stick out with the help of his 89 year old cancer infested boss Hoodi (RIP) and then my boss jerry with an old madill yarder and a timberjack 450c grapplein 3 monthes...


----------



## BuddhaKat (May 19, 2009)

I've never worked as a logger but I've got a lot of time as an owner or supervisor. I would have straightened that crew out in 5 minutes. Mike is too easy.

My Dad gave me the best words of wisdom a father could ever impart. I was prattling on about how important I was and how the company needed me to stay afloat. He shot back saying these immortal words: "Listen here you little snot nosed son of a #####, this world has been getting along fine for 2,000 years without Jesus Christ, this company will survive without you." I can honestly say that moment changed my life. I actually got it. His message came through loud and clear. Since then every time I hire someone I tell them the story and add that when you start with that attitude towards me I guarantee you'll get fired right on the spot.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 19, 2009)

oregoncutter said:


> I agree In Oregon we would usually refer to that "hollow" as a "draw". thanks i did not no that tom trees


----------



## bigskyguy5 (May 19, 2009)

*Very Sad*

I Thought that I would simply say that I do feel for mike. It is obvious that Dewayne drinks to much to me and ive watched the show very closely ever since it came on last year. His son did have a smart aleck attitude. You never talk like he did to the owner. 

I do feel that dewayne did the right thing by not butting in while mike was dressing him down. Levi himself drinks to much and take it from a fully recovered alcoholic by a spiritual manner, I can spot a alcoholic or a soon to be one real quick! Its very sad to me to see sucj men who have so much potential, and still continue to go down hill. I am one of the lucky ones though. Someone came along years ago who cared about me and was recovered from alcohol and extended the hand of AA and live has never been so good.

I happen to agree with everyone in here that they were muling and whining to much. I guess I am what they call very old school. I see something that needs to be done? I jump in with both feet and do it!

God bless everyone.

Ed & Rhonda

Angel Fire Timber and Firewood LLC:greenchainsaw::agree2:


----------



## Axmen365 (May 19, 2009)

Kieth is a real pain in the rear, I wonder how he became the site boss. He was nagging Dwane like a stupid parrot-he is always talking and hugging his joystick too. He should get the boot....


----------



## yellojeeper (May 20, 2009)

bigskyguy5 said:


> Levi himself drinks to much and take it from a fully recovered alcoholic by a spiritual manner, I can spot a alcoholic or a soon to be one real quick! Its very sad to me to see sucj men who have so much potential, and still continue to go down hill. I am one of the lucky ones though. Someone came along years ago who cared about me and was recovered from alcohol and extended the hand of AA and live has never been so good.
> 
> 
> Angel Fire Timber and Firewood LLC:greenchainsaw::agree2:



Good for you on staying clean. :yourock: 

I don't have time for drunks like dwayne. He can be the best treecutter on the planet but he's dangerous and has a poor attitude that infects the rest of the crew like poison. Dwayne and his kid gone are the best thing for Pihl, HMO.


----------



## bigskyguy5 (May 20, 2009)

yellojeeper said:


> Good for you on staying clean. :yourock:
> 
> I don't have time for drunks like dwayne. He can be the best treecutter on the planet but he's dangerous and has a poor attitude that infects the rest of the crew like poison. Dwayne and his kid gone are the best thing for Pihl, HMO.



Well, I can not argue that. As long as a Alcoholic is still drinking, or on what we call in AA, a dry drunk they have a very piss poor outlook on work,people and life in general. I myself speak from experience. When I was drinking I complained and muled about everything and like nearly all Alcoholics, and like Dewayne, I was about as pleasant as a root canal to be around! And a poor attitude [does] spread like hot butter over biscuits through the rest of the crew. 

But a funny thing happens when one sobers up and get honest with themselves. There dog gone good workers and excellent to be around.

God bless everyone.

Ed & Rhonda
Angel fire Timber & Firewood LLC:greenchainsaw:


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 20, 2009)

[/SIZE] . As long as a Alcoholic is still drinking, or on what we call in AA, a dry drunk they have a very piss poor outlook on work,people and life in general. I myself speak from experience. When I was drinking I complained and muled about everything and like nearly all Alcoholics, like Dewayne, 

But a funny thing happens when one sobers up and get honest with themselves. There dog gone good workers and excellent to be around

:agree2:tom trees


----------



## 2dogs (May 22, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> [/SIZE] . As long as a Alcoholic is still drinking, or on what we call in AA, a dry drunk they have a very piss poor outlook on work,people and life in general. I myself speak from experience. When I was drinking I complained and muled about everything and like nearly all Alcoholics, like Dewayne,
> 
> But a funny thing happens when one sobers up and get honest with themselves. There dog gone good workers and excellent to be around
> 
> :agree2:tom trees



I'll drink to that! Well said.


----------



## Lignum (May 28, 2009)

Axmen365 said:


> Kieth is a real pain in the rear, I wonder how he became the site boss. He was nagging Dwane like a stupid parrot-he is always talking and hugging his joystick too. He should get the boot....



I have to agree with you. In every argument, or instance of animosity, Keith has been the common denominator in every situation. He seems like a fine worker, but he is a horrible boss. I would have let him go a long time ago. I do not think that if they replaced every worker on the site, as long as Keith was still in charge, moral and production would be low, because of his bad attitude, and general poor management skills.


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2009)

Lignum said:


> I have to agree with you. In every argument, or instance of animosity, Keith has been the common denominator in every situation. He seems like a fine worker, but he is a horrible boss. I would have let him go a long time ago. I do not think that if they replaced every worker on the site, as long as Keith was still in charge, moral and production would be low, because of his bad attitude, and general poor management skills.



The question that it boils down to, is can he load trucks quickly. That's what matters. Production and safety. He's in the loader/shovel, right? That usually means he's worked his way to that position and is competent. Unlike some of the guys in the brush--experienced and efficient.


----------



## Lignum (May 28, 2009)

slowp said:


> The question that it boils down to, is can he load trucks quickly. That's what matters. Production and safety. He's in the loader/shovel, right? That usually means he's worked his way to that position and is competent. Unlike some of the guys in the brush--experienced and efficient.



He may have worked his way into that position, but that does not negate the fact that hes is a horrible supervisor. That position he is in is a tough one, being the site boss he must deal with multiple worker personalities, in the correct way, to promote a fast, safe, efficient work environment. He simply lacks that skill and should not be the super, IMHO.


----------



## Humptulips (May 29, 2009)

slowp said:


> The question that it boils down to, is can he load trucks quickly. That's what matters. Production and safety. He's in the loader/shovel, right? That usually means he's worked his way to that position and is competent. Unlike some of the guys in the brush--experienced and efficient.



You're usually spot on but not here. Loading trucks should be secondary to keeping the chute clean, sorting logs and generally making life easy for the chaser.
The big problem with him is that you can never have an equipment operator running a side and have it done right. That's the hooktenders job. No way you can do it from the seat of a machine.
Biggest problem I see is too much animosity amongst the crew. You have to get along and work together to make things happen. Probably have to send some of them on a one way log truck trip to get things straightened out.


----------



## Lignum (May 29, 2009)

Humptulips said:


> You're usually spot on but not here. Loading trucks should be secondary to keeping the chute clean, sorting logs and generally making life easy for the chaser.
> The big problem with him is that you can never have an equipment operator running a side and have it done right. That's the hooktenders job. No way you can do it from the seat of a machine.
> Biggest problem I see is too much animosity amongst the crew. You have to get along and work together to make things happen. Probably have to send some of them on a one way log truck trip to get things straightened out.



:agree2:


----------



## slowp (May 29, 2009)

Humptulips said:


> You're usually spot on but not here. Loading trucks should be secondary to keeping the chute clean, sorting logs and generally making life easy for the chaser.
> The big problem with him is that you can never have an equipment operator running a side and have it done right. That's the hooktenders job. No way you can do it from the seat of a machine.
> Biggest problem I see is too much animosity amongst the crew. You have to get along and work together to make things happen. Probably have to send some of them on a one way log truck trip to get things straightened out.


 I have seen crews have bad days and act badly. On bad days, the crew is sluggish--mad about something--something often childish. On most of the small operations going here, the loader operator is in charge, because he owns the outfit. Or on the bigger one, the yarder engineer is the final say. The one yarder engineer often doesn't even have to yell. He'll get out and point and give a very nasty look. Different strokes for different outfits. 

Both get out of their machines to question the hooktenders on why it took or is taking so long to rig up the next setting. The equipment operator/owners will often be the one who picks the trees to be rigged. That's how it works here.


----------



## Humptulips (May 29, 2009)

No good hooker would put up with the engineer telling him what to do. If a guy owns the outfit I guess you have to listen to him but if the hooktender doesn't have final say and if as you say someone else is picking his tail trees or telling him how to rig up he is not a hooktender, just a block packer. 
I wouldn't put up with that for one minute.


----------



## BuddhaKat (May 31, 2009)

There's got to be a line around the block of experienced people to draw from. I wouldn't have put up with that :censored: for one second.


----------

